# Straw Bale Experiment



## slowp (Aug 31, 2013)

It is almost too late. I followed directions and conditioned the straw bale, then today put some compost on top instead of planting mix, and seeded it with lettuce, spinach and carrots. I don't know if it will work, or if the soil will wash off from rain, but here we go. If it kinda works, this will be how I'll garden next year. 
I live on a rock pile.

View attachment 312507


----------



## R DeLawter (Aug 31, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## slowp (Sep 18, 2013)

Everything popped up. The lettuce is taking a hit from slugs. I've killed many of the slimed beasties. I'll put out bait if the rain quits. I have more straw bales to pick up for next year. 

The lettuce and spinach popped up after four days of warm weather. That's amazing for here.


----------

